# 2008 Equipment Buzz?



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

What new equipment are you interested in trying? What rumors have sparked your interest? Me personally I can't wait to try out the new Hibore XLS hybrids, the lack of offset is very appealing.

-AJ


----------

